# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Video: Auf dem Ubuntu Tablet BQ Aquaris M10  Android 5.1 flashen / installieren

## warumlinux

Einige haben das erste Ubuntu Tablet BQ Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Edition gekauft, haben etwas anderes erwartet und hätten nun doch gerne ein Tablet mit Android.
In einem Video zeige ich, wie man auf dem Ubuntu Tablet Android 5.1 installiert. Am Ende hat man ein vollwertiges Android Tablet hat, wie es auch von BQ ausgeliefert wird.
Link zum Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31IbBXWJX-s

----------

